# Just for fun.



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

If you had a 7x2.5x4 tank, what type of fish would you get for a fowlr setup.


Since the tank would be so tall, I would see two layer setup, bottom 2 feet complex caves, top 2 feet open. 

I would say one type of smaller size fish that lives mainly in the cave, and bigger fish that swim the open two feet.

I am sure the tank is to deep to ever do a coral setup without breaking the bank on lights.


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Tall tank says Angels to me and with LEDs + optics you could like that baby no problem


----------

